# Small Oil Leak



## Jetta_Wolf (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey everyone,
My wife and I have been the happy owners of a 2008 VW Jetta Wolfsburg edition for just over 4.5 years now. Recently I have noticed that there is a small spot of oil growing where the car is parked. At first I thought it was a loose oil filter since it had come loose, but the spot has started to grow bigger and I'm getting concerned. 

After doing some searching on Google it seems like the culprit may very well be a leaking oil cooler but I'm confused since it seems that VW switched the engines half-way through the model year. I have seen a few different oil coolers out there and I don't seem to see the one of my car. So could anyone provide some insight as to which oil cooler I have and it's location?

Also, are there any other areas that are common oil leaks for these type of engines? 

I have no problem working on the vehicle and have a great location to work on it if need be. I would rather do the work myself since dealerships take you to the cleaners. 

Any help that can be provided would be great!

Tech specs:
2008 VW Jetta Wolfsburg edition
-TSI
-CCTA engine (I think)


Thanks in advance,
Shawn


----------

